# keeping it form me



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

My husband and I have been married for 3 years and dated for 3years before that, in all this time he has never finished in my mouth when I give him oral sex. In the beginning I found this nice and respectful but as time has gone on it started getting frustrating and now it is all I can think about. I am not for getting advice on the internet but who can I talk to about this and wat should I do?


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Well there are plenty of guys on here that wish u were there wifey  it could be that he cant get an O from oral. It could be your technique. Try a Little dirty talk while your down there and im willing to bet theres a book on It.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

My technique is not the problem neither is him not being able to orgasm form oral sex and he likes it he asks for it about every time we have sex but he push me away just as he is about to orgasm.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

foxy said:


> My technique is not the problem neither is him not being able to orgasm form oral sex and he likes it he asks for it about every time we have sex but he push me away just as he is about to orgasm.


Then dont let him push u away. Handcuffs can help with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

Kobo said:


> Then dont let him push u away. Handcuffs can help with that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe I should do that but feels like I am forcing him to do something he is not comfortable with. 

By the way talking about books if any of you want a great book on the subject get this one Jack's Blowjob Lessons - How To Give a Great Blowjob

The guy that wrote this is a male shovenist pig and you have to ignore some of the men are like this and that, statements but he gives some really great advice on how to give oral sex


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

ill have to get that book for My wife. I go for the handcuffs and dirty talk (be as sl%&ty as you can) he probably doesnt know what he's missing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, so I get that you want him to finish in your mouth, right? I think we need more information. Have you spoken with him about it? If so, what does he say? I imagine there is any number of reasons. One might be that he was conditioned (before you) not to finish in a woman's mouth. Many women (most perhaps?) don't like it. I know some do but I don't know the ratio of do's and don'ts. I hate it so he doesn't. So if the women he was with before you didn't want him to, pushing them away became his routine since they can't know just when the time would be to pull away. But I don't know how we can help if we don't know if you spoke with him or what he said. I'm betting he would love to finish in your mouth but doesn't know it would be all right with you.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just guessing but maybe he wants your time together to last longer. If he explodes during foreplay he may feel he misses the rest. Have you ever given him oral after a nice bout of copulation? Maybe he would be ready to realease then...like Susan says, when you feel he is gettg close, tell him where you want it.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

Can you change places with my wife for a day or two? I mean, good Lord...what I wouldn't do to have my wife do that!

Something you could do that was done to me in my first marriage: during foreplay, beg for him to come in your mouth and offer to play with a vibrator while he watches/takes pictures. By the time you are ready for the real thing, he should be recovered sufficiently to give you the high hard one again.

I know it worked with me...multiple times and no handcuffs necessary!


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

stick your finger up his rear end.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Hetfield said:


> Can you change places with my wife for a day or two? I mean, good Lord...what I wouldn't do to have my wife do that!


:iagree:


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

2Daughters said:


> stick your finger up his rear end.


:lol::smthumbup:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Simple. When you feel like he's almost there look him dead in his eyes and in the sexiness tone you can muster tell him "Cum in my mouth..." and go back to sucking it with enthusiasm.


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

problem solved thanks for the advice most of it was helpful.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

foxy said:


> problem solved thanks for the advice most of it was helpful.


Hi, I'm very interested to know how you solved this, as getting information as to what works on men is damn near impossible...


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

First we discussed why he pusses me away, it was because of a bad experience with a ex-girlfriend, that got stuck with him. I then told him wat I want and why I want it, and we talked about trust allot.

Second the following evening I made him a nice dinner and told him to go have a shower after dinner when he got out of the shower I was wearing some sexy underwear and told him to go lie on the bed which I prepared with nice clean covers and candles and had some Swiss chocolate next to the bed, I gave him a full body massage while feeding him the chocolate so he was nice and relaxed, after massaged I put some extra pillows under him so he can watch what I am doing I told him again wat I want but that it was up to him and then.................


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

foxy said:


> First we discussed why he pusses me away, it was because of a bad experience with a ex-girlfriend, that got stuck with him. I then told him wat I want and why I want it, and we talked about trust allot.


Sounds like a happy ending all round


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

MarkTwain said:


> Hi, I'm very interested to know how you solved this, as getting information as to what works on men is damn near impossible...


I'm not at all surprised she soveld it, I'm amazed there was anything to be solved in the first place 

Sounds liek communication to the rescue again though ... belittling how and how little we often know on our own about good communication.


----------

